# Olympia next yr..



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Does any one know how l can find out where the Olympia is next year ?

I am hoping to go but need to plan out my hols and finances around it.

I have heard its being moved next yr to god knows where.

:thumbup1:


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

is it in vegas


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

roblee said:


> is it in vegas


Usually yes mate but they are moving it this yr.


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

Sept 27th to 30th Las Vegas


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rusty_Mann said:


> Sept 27th to 30th Las Vegas


Is this definate mate ?


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

Milky said:


> Is this definate mate ?


I think so not heard otherwise.. there was talk of it being in Orlando but not heard of actual venue there so assume it's VEGAS


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rusty_Mann said:


> I think so not heard otherwise.. there was talk of it being in Orlando but not heard of actual venue there so assume it's VEGAS


I cant book my flights on assumptions mate..... l heard the same as well it was being moved to somewhere.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sounds daft but have you checked the official website for this years one? Quite often once the event is over they use the site to get basic details of the next one up.


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

http://www.mrolympia.com/

September 27-30

Las Vegas Convention Center and Orleans Arena


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

http://www.flexonline.com/news/hard-times/olympia-weekend-2012


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice one peeps.

Does any one know why they were going to move it ?


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Milky said:


> Nice one peeps.
> 
> Does any one know why they were going to move it ?


florida think mate


----------

